# Post Cruise Woes...I gained 10 lbs



## Mr. B. Scott Robinson (Jan 16, 2017)

Drinks I remember drinking over the past 3 weeks.... 

Beer

Peroni
Chang
Heineken
Sapporo
Sam Adams
Stella Artois

Liquor

Gin and Tonic 
Georgia Peach Julep
Mai Tai
Daquiri
Pina Colada
Dalwhinnie Scotch
Celebrity No 10
The Buck Stops Here
Johnny Walker Citrus Gold
El Don Julio

Wine

Decoy Cabernet
Veuve Clicquot
2015 Hiedler langelois gruner veltliner
2014 Bodega castro martin rias baizas albanrino
2015 tere nere etna bianco carricante blend
2015 springvale gewurztraminer
2010 domaine del la bongran quintaine vire-clesse
2012 foster e rocco riserva sangiovese
2012 domaine rotier gaillac doux

There are several I have forgotten....now to get the weight off!

Cheers, 

BSR


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Alas, I've never been on a cruise on which I didn't gain weight, at that in spite of extended workouts in the ships gym on at sea days! My achillies heel has not been the drinks, but rather the 24/7 food availability! :fool:

Good luck with the dieting!


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I have the opposite result! ?? We've been on two cruises this year on a ship line known for their food. I think the fact that my wife like to take a 4 to 6 hour walking tour almost every day is the secret.

That and eating only two meals a day!


----------



## drlivingston (Jun 21, 2012)

Andy said:


> I have the opposite result! ?? We've been on two cruises this year on a ship line known for their food. I think the fact that my wife like to take a 4 to 6 hour walking tour almost every day is the secret.
> 
> That and eating only two meals a day!


I am just the opposite when it comes to cruising. I don't even pack shoes with laces when I cruise.


----------

